# Can the affects of excessive drinking ever be reversed?



## sal24601

After 3 failed ICSI for MF I am wondering if our negative results are down to excessive alcohol consumption.

I did not drink during the actual tx and tried to cut down prior to each one, but there are more than a few previous years when alcohol consumption was probably over the weekly amount.

What i desperately need to know, as I sit here blaming myself for our failure to conceive, is can this ever be reversed? Has the excess alcohol at Uni and so on caused such damage that it can never be remedied or over time will the effects lessen.

I realise this is an unusual topic to post on here as everyone is so bl**dy perfect about their diet, alcohol and eveything and i hope no one will be offended by my asking about this. Just trying to acknowledge that I'm human, have made mistakes and am now worried i can never remedy them.

Someone help me, even if there are no reassurances to be had. 'Google' is not helping me and in fact just makes me worry more that i have screwed up our future.

Sal[br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 12:29I'd just like to say thank you to everyone who has sent me an IM. I know that part of this is looking for something, anything to blame for why its not working.

Still, onwards and upwards eh?

Sal


----------



## Ruth

We've all had our times when alcohol has been the fuel to keep us going, be it uni or first job etc.
That is the past and how you are now is more relevant than then. Do the right things now and the past is so not an issue. It will not be affecting your chances of conceiving otherwise it would be a problem for a whole lot more people!!

Ruth


----------

